# Welche ist eure lieblings Viva-Moderatorin?



## Elander (25 Juli 2011)

Gibt ja mittlerwiele schon eine ganze Reihe von aktuellen und ehemaligen Viva-Moderatorinnen. Mich würde mal interessieren welche ihr davon am reizvollsten findet? 

Alphabetisch sortiert: 

Charlotte Roche	
Collien Fernandes	
Gülcan Kamps	
Janin Reinhardt	
Jessica Schwarz
Johanna Klum	
Milka Loff Fernandes	
Palina Rojinski	
Sarah Kuttner	

Viel Spaß beim abstimmen!


----------



## redfive (25 Juli 2011)

Heike Makatsch


----------



## Punisher (25 Juli 2011)

Collien ist scharf


----------



## danielxD (25 Juli 2011)

bei Collien wird mir die Hose am schnellsten eng


----------



## Rumpelmucke (25 Juli 2011)

Die Dame aus dem Ostblock is schon lecker. Hat aber leider die Viva-Krankheit (überdrehte Dummschwätzerei). Is aber eh grad nicht frei


----------



## begoodtonite (26 Juli 2011)

palina ist ein echt heißes geschoß, aber an erotik ist jessica schwarz kaum zu überbieten, diese lippen, diese stimme, diese sinnlichkeit...mhhhh


----------



## beachkini (26 Juli 2011)

Palina Rojinski, weil sie so schön durchgeknallt is


----------



## JEFFGORDON24H (26 Juli 2011)

johanna


----------



## congo64 (26 Juli 2011)

JEFFGORDON24H schrieb:


> johanna



:thumbup:


----------



## Elander (29 Juli 2011)

congo64 schrieb:


> :thumbup:



Ich find Johanna auch am besten, wobei mir fast alle von der Liste gefallen 
Gülcan, collien und kuttner sind auch ziemlich sexy


----------



## BlueLynne (31 Juli 2011)

also Sarah hat gute Talkshow gemacht, hat mir gefallen, leider ist sie heute nicht mehr zusehen :thumbup:

Collien ist sexy 

Janine Rheinhardt ist toll 

Heike Makatsch hat schon Maßstäbe gesetzt 

Charlotte Roche hat sich um Qualität gekümmert :thumbup:

die anderen kenne ich nicht


----------



## MetalFan (27 März 2012)

Johanna vor Gülcan


----------



## MarkyMark (27 März 2012)

VIVA gibt es noch?  Schaut das zu Zeiten von YouTube, etc überhaupt noch jemand?


----------



## neman64 (28 März 2012)

Meine Lieblingsmoderatorin ist Johanna


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

Sarah Kuttner


----------



## Secretsquirrel (3 Nov. 2012)

palina natürlich, weil brüste


----------



## borstel (8 Nov. 2012)

Johanna BUM BUMM Klum


----------

